# Drought visible from space



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mighty Mississippi is getting mighty low...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ght_from_space/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the Illinois, Missouri and Mississippi rivers all within 5 miles of me. The Miss. has been at pool stage (just above L&D #1). The Miss. is so low, they're looking at putting wheels on the Golden Eagle Ferry.

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

It states that 60% of our grain exports travel the river. I say keep it here and feed us, not them.


----------

